# Insurance company breed ban



## nitros_mommy (Jun 26, 2006)

Anyone else in florida having a problem finding insurance just because you own a GSD? My two are good dogs and it's driving me crazy, I want to rent a house here and it's perfect for me. My possible future landlord has insisted that if i want to rent from him that i need to find insurance that will cover me for the dogs, against any liability.

Here's the problem.. EVERY insurance company i have contacted so far have not got any insurance that will cover any "Dangerous dog breed" I can't even get them to cover just the dogs as liability, I can't get Renters insurance to cover the dogs or anything.

anyone have any suggestions? I already looked at the AKC site at the insurance info they have there.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

farm bureau does homeowner's so maybe renters? lhttp://floridafarmbureau.com/

i know ours in Hernando doesn't have a breed ban, but they only allow up to 4 dogs.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Georgia Farm Bureau homeowner's will not cover GSDs.
State Farm homeowner's, in Georgia, will.

I used State Farm when renting, and they covered GSDS then.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

When I rented in TN, I also used State Farm. They would cover GSDs, but I was told that if there was a claim regarding the dog(s) that they would cover it the first time, but then the dog(s) would be dropped from the policy.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

State Farm in MD, NY, PA and NJ will cover gsds. I've rented in all three states and gotten renter's insurance that covered the gsd.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

I have nationwide and they have given me no problems. They did ask? requre? cgc's on the dogs.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

State Farm is trying to get OUT of Florida. They're dropping policies not writing them.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

I found this link that discusses what you are asking as well...there are some links and phone numbers - I hope this might help

http://dogtime.com/discussion/forums/80/topics/452


----------



## nitros_mommy (Jun 26, 2006)

Farm Bureau here in Orlando only does homeowner not renters unfortunately.

Statefarm are pulling out of Florida as Angela Said and my friend already called them to ask about covering my dogs and they refused and also didn't know anyone that did.

Nationwide i just tried.. they aren't issuing any insurance policies in the state of florida at this time.. Darn it lol

I just did the Chasecarmen insurance and they will cover for $1300 a year! That's astronomical, wow.. if this carries on i am just not getting this house .. obviously lol... WOW...

Thanks for the links and info guys i appreciate it.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WState Farm is trying to get OUT of Florida. They're dropping policies not writing them.


Well, that just downright stinks....


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow this is amazing. We don't have that here in Ontario yet, that I am aware of.

Before I got Dakota I did call my insurance company and asked them if there were any dog restrictions like I've heard about in the U.S. If there were I would have went with another breed, unfortunately. I feel for you looking for insurance, must be very frustrating.

I know that there are several small private campgrounds that ban GSD, rottie, dobbie and pit bulls.


----------



## nitros_mommy (Jun 26, 2006)

I just tried an online one called Xinsurance.com ha!! They cover any dog.. but get this.. $1700+ for two dogs for a year. It's ridiculous.


----------



## PipiK (May 25, 2009)

I'm in Mass and we couldn't find any that would cover GSDs. Maybe there are some, but we couldn't find them.

So our homeowner's insurance doesn't cover dog bites and stuff...never did.

We lucked out for 13 years with our old girls, who never bit anyone, and not because they were 100% trustworthy as far as not biting went. I love my dogs to pieces, but I would never never never trust them not to bite under the right (or wrong) circumstances.

Mr Pip thinks I am being paranoid when I don't want our two new girls to be out and mingling with company here at home, but I don't care. Even less than I would trust my dogs not to have a bad day and bite someone is the fact that I don't trust very many people not to do something incredibly stupid and provoke a bite. Like the time one of my sisters (the dippy one) decided it would be a peachy idea to stick her face into Amy's crate where Amy was cowering in the back, scared to death. I told her not to do it, but she didn't listen. Just thank goodness she didn't do it very long.


I really dislike people sometimes....


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

http://www.akc.org/insurance/homeowners_inscenter.cfm

Try this link, it may help.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Do you qualify at all yourself or through a family member for USAA? They cover GSD's and my renter's insurance is around $150 a year.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Try a local non-affiliated company. They should be able to "shop around" and find you the coverage you need at the best price. 

I have a local company, and they will find the best price for your situation. Sometimes you might end up with 2 or 3 companies, or sometimes you'll have everything under 1.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yes I too have USAA and they are great. However you must be military or have a parent who was military. Before a certain time (cannot remember the year) either you, your spouse or parent would have had to be a commissioned officer. I have had USAA since I was commissioned in 1980. My son now has it too.


----------



## BlakeandLiza (Aug 13, 2009)

Wendy,

I work for an Allstate agency in Virginia, so I contacted a Florida Allstate agency for you. They are willing to write a Renter's policy for you and said that GSDs are not on a restricted list as of yet.

So, if you are still interested, the phone number to the agency I contacted is 407-275-1400. They are in Orlando.

There are 43 Allstate agencies in Orlando, so if you want to find the closest one to you, you can go to allstate.com and click on "find an agent" at the top of the website.

Hope this helps!


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: KrystalWendy,
> 
> I work for an Allstate agency in Virginia, so I contacted a Florida Allstate agency for you. They are willing to write a Renter's policy for you and said that GSDs are not on a restricted list as of yet.
> 
> ...


Wow. Krystal, that was really nice of you. Just wanted to point that out. Sometimes people don't mention it when they see others do something that SHOULD illicit an "atta-boy".
So, see people? You really ARE in "good hands" with Allstate, lol!


----------



## BlakeandLiza (Aug 13, 2009)

Thank you DrDoom! I really enjoy my job and I LOVE my GSDs...so I thought it only fitting to help a fellow GSD lover!

Maybe it will open up some doors for other GSD owners too as I know how difficult it can be getting insurance on so-called "vicious" breeds.

I originally had State Farm, but when I came to work for Allstate, I switched my homeowners. When the inspector came out to the house, he took more pictures of my GSD and Yellow Lab than the rest of the house. They were just looking out the window at him as if to say "Hi..we are in here if you want a big, sloppy kiss or two!"

I also take my GSD and Lab to work with me periodically on Saturdays...so it is funny when I hear of other insurance companies that won't even allow people to own those breeds.

Thanks again for the compliment and good luck to everyone needing to find a good insurance company! And yes, you are in good hands with Allstate!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWYes I too have USAA and they are great. However you must be military or have a parent who was military. Before a certain time (cannot remember the year) either you, your spouse or parent would have had to be a commissioned officer. I have had USAA since I was commissioned in 1980. My son now has it too.


You do not need to be an officer to qualify for USAA.


----------



## nitros_mommy (Jun 26, 2006)

Krystal,

Thanks.. it's funny because i called Allstate and they said no! must have been a different office.. isn't it funny how that happens?? Sheesh. I have the number, I'll call them today. you are awesome 



> Originally Posted By: KrystalWendy,
> 
> I work for an Allstate agency in Virginia, so I contacted a Florida Allstate agency for you. They are willing to write a Renter's policy for you and said that GSDs are not on a restricted list as of yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## nitros_mommy (Jun 26, 2006)

Ok final update on this.. Spoke to Maria with Allstate at the number you gave me. She did all she could and STILL couldn't find me any animal liability coverage here in the state of florida. She could get me Renters Insurance, wtih PERSONAL liability, but no Animal Liability coverage at all.

Guess i am not going to rent that house lol.

Thanks for the help. Everyone.. it's appreciated .


----------



## nitros_mommy (Jun 26, 2006)

OMG wow.. i just got a call the other day from the landlord of the house we want and he gave me his insurance guys phone number, apparantly they have some form they can use to add dogs into insurance policies.. i finally got a call back from the insurance dude today and he gave me a quote.. with 50,000 of household insurance, and 300,000 of personal liability to cover my contents and BOTH my dogs.. $414 a year!! OMG that's amazing!! things are looking up yay lol


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh that is cool!!!! It is nice this guy WANTS to rent to you as well.


----------



## nitros_mommy (Jun 26, 2006)

Kathy he's tried his hardest to help out here.. which is awesome. Seems like a really nice guy. Told him i had the quote and it was good.. would discuss it with the hubby and then go from there. 

Going to call him back in a little while


----------



## nitros_mommy (Jun 26, 2006)

Woot!! We have the house, it's ours, we find the security deposit and we get the keys! 

It's a huge house.. 2100 sq ft, slated as a 3 bed 2 bath but it's actually got an old apartment tacked on the back.. so it could actually be as many as 4 bedrooms as there's a huge room where the utility closet is too which could make a bedroom also! and it's 2.5 bathrooms.. There's a guest bath off the living room, between the two bedrooms. Theres a full bath just off the kitchen and a half bath where the old apartment was.. Plus security screen doors so i can open the doors and the dogs can't get out! woot! 

There's an apartment in the back yard that someone lives in. thankfully he is ok with dogs, so i will introduce myself to him and the dogs so that the dogs will be ok with him coming and going. 

This house isn't as nice as the house i am in now on the inside. but that's ok i can make it as nice as i want with the $300 a month i'll save moving there. It's in a nicer part of town and just a mile each way to both my jobs so that's 140 miles less driving per week! that's about $20 a week saving on gas alone. Plus $200 a month less rent for a much larger house..

Doing Happy Dance.. Thank you so much for all your help and support i really do appreciate it. i'll get some pics of my pups outside the house or in the back yard and post them once we move in! Happy Happy


----------



## brogers93 (Aug 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: mspiker03
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: KathyWYes I too have USAA and they are great. However you must be military or have a parent who was military. Before a certain time (cannot remember the year) either you, your spouse or parent would have had to be a commissioned officer. I have had USAA since I was commissioned in 1980. My son now has it too.
> ...


Very true. In fact, USAA has or is about to open up membership to a lot more people. I don't know all the details, but read about it in my newsletter from them.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I tried our insurance co, too (travelers) but they do not write in FL. He did say that if you want more quotes, you could try insweb.com. He said that is a broker for different ins companies (but he did say that they were well known names). He was not sure if there were any that write FL there, but it may be worth a try to price compare if nothing else.


----------

